# Auto off /on driving me crazy



## samwoo (Apr 16, 2020)

Can and if so how do you shut this off? my last VW had the letter A with the circle around it. My Cross -sport doesent seem to have it. When it activates it turns off the ac also skips a pause on the radio when the engine switches off


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Take a plug out from battery (on 2019 it's a small orange plug on the side of the cable) and it will resolve your problem 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck_IV (May 21, 2020)

Get an OBDEleven. You can then turn off the auto start/stop and make a lot of other changes that may interest you. 

I initially just wanted to do the same in turning off start/stop and didn’t really want to spend the $90 of so. But I pulled the trigger anyway and am glad I did because I ended up doing a lot of other changes, which made it worth it.

However, seeing things may not work on the later models, which takes some fun out of it.


----------



## emdy (Nov 18, 2019)

I used the carista device to turn off seatbelt dinging and start/stop on a 2019. But not sure if it works for later models.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

samwoo said:


> .....When it activates it turns off the ac....


Any suggestions how one has the AC operate with the engine off......


----------



## ChubbaDub (Apr 21, 2008)

I just press the button every time after I start my 2018. I wonder why VW deleted it on newer Atlas models


----------



## Chuck_IV (May 21, 2020)

ChubbaDub said:


> I just press the button every time after I start my 2018. I wonder why VW deleted it on newer Atlas models <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/confused.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Confused" class="inlineimg" />


They didn’t delete it. There is a new security type firewall being used in the 2020+ vehicles, that is preventing OBDEleven and others from being able to write the changes, without an ever changing generated code(if I understood the thread I read).


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

samwoo said:


> Can and if so how do you shut this off? my last VW had the letter A with the circle around it. My Cross -sport doesent seem to have it. When it activates it turns off the ac also skips a pause on the radio when the engine switches off


The button is to the left of the emergency flasher button below the climate panel.


----------



## Elitef (Sep 13, 2020)

I would love to know if this is true. Getting VCDS in a few days for my 2021 Atlas and the auto start stop disabling is my first thing that I want to disable. Along with the intellegent shut off where it shuts the car down after 2 minutes of being parked after a drive. 



Chuck_IV said:


> ChubbaDub said:
> 
> 
> > I just press the button every time after I start my 2018. I wonder why VW deleted it on newer Atlas models <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/confused.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Confused" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I'll go with - way easier to simply adapt to the new tech and get used to it. Doesn't bother me at all, just had to make some minor adjustments to how I deal with it and it's fine. I like the quiet at stop lights.


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

You get used to it for the most part. 

If you REALLY hate it, and you can't code it out, put a 7-4 pin trailer wiring adapter in the trailer socket. That puts mine in tow/haul mode and shuts it off, but it shuts off more then that, so you have to decide what it's worth to you.


----------



## Elitef (Sep 13, 2020)

If i am in custom drive mode with everything set to sport, i think the auto start and stop does not work. But i just dont always remember to switch it to that mode...real pain in the ***


JBkr said:


> You get used to it for the most part.
> 
> If you REALLY hate it, and you can't code it out, put a 7-4 pin trailer wiring adapter in the trailer socket. That puts mine in tow/haul mode and shuts it off, but it shuts off more then that, so you have to decide what it's worth to you.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Haven't tried on my 2020 yet but I've heard a lot are having issues withe the new security on 2020 and 2021 models not allowing OBDEleven or VCDS to make changes. Like others have said those are easy options to try.

If you have the 2.0t APR's tune is supposed to disable it by default.


----------



## sinnerman666 (Mar 22, 2018)

This is what I do. I hate the start/stop feature. It always turns off the engine just as I want to get going again...which causes hesitation.


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

samwoo said:


> my last VW had the letter A with the circle around it. My Cross -sport doesent seem to have it. When it activates it turns off the ac also skips a pause on the radio when the engine switches off





ChubbaDub said:


> I wonder why VW deleted it on newer Atlas models


They didn't delete it. It's right below your AC controls next to the hazards button.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

sinnerman666 said:


> This is what I do. I hate the start/stop feature. It always turns off the engine just as I want to get going again...which causes hesitation.


It won't turn the engine off if you don't have firm pressure on the pedal. It determines when to turn it off by voltage from the brake pedal and that's how people have tricked it into being "disabled" by changing to voltage setting.


----------



## ChubbaDub (Apr 21, 2008)

dead0narrivel said:


> They didn't delete it. It's right below your AC controls next to the hazards button.


I just assumed they deleted it since the OP said his Cross Sport didn't have one.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

sinnerman666 said:


> This is what I do. I hate the start/stop feature. It always turns off the engine just as I want to get going again...which causes hesitation.


Just get better at anticipaton....at least that's why I do. I've gotten really good at controlling the braking to have it not kick off if I know I will immediately get going again.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

I was hitting the disable button every time I drove as part of start-up routine. 

Last week I disabled start-stop with VCDS and it works great. Nice to not have to hit the button every time i drive.


----------

